# طلب عن انواع الموتور والمولد او مادة الالات الكهربائية



## سيدو حمد (12 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم بالله اريد ان اسال عن شرح مادة الالات الكهربائية بالعربي او شرح اي موضوع من موضوعاتها
وشكرا لكم


----------



## حيدرة30 (22 أبريل 2009)

وانا كذلك ابحث عن مادة الالات الكهربائية بالعربي


----------



## المتكامل (26 أبريل 2009)

*المحركات الكهربائية*

ارجو ان يفيدكم هذا الشرح المبسط عن المحركات الكهربائية واذا احتجتم اي مساعده انا جاهز


----------



## المتكامل (26 أبريل 2009)

يبدو ان الملف المرفق لم يتم تحميله سوف اعيد التحميل مرة اخرى


----------



## omar derhem (27 أبريل 2009)

tttttttttt kkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## سليمان س ر (27 أبريل 2009)

بانتظار الملف لاني مهتم بكل ما هو مفيد عن المحركات والمولدات الكهربائية!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 أبريل 2009)

ألاخوة
هنا فى المنتدى قسم كامل للكهرباء به العديد من المداخلات و المواضيع عن المحركات و خلافه - 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f3.html?daysprune=30


----------



## bahaa.20000 (18 يناير 2013)

محتاجين الشرح دة من زمان مع جزيل الشكر​


----------

